# The ultimate walk behind snow blowers...



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi there everybody,

Get a look at these walk behind snow blowers...

http://www.zauggamerica.com/resort/blowers/bulldogg.shtml

http://www.zauggamerica.com/resort/blowers/snowbeast.shtml


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

54 horseeeeees. ill take one oh wait it doesnt snow here


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

You sure could move some snow with those beasts.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

In ct thats about as useful as a paper weight.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

This is highly specialized equipment for the maintenance of ski resorts, not for Joe plow.I bet that blower goes for $40k. Check out the "pipe monster" under resort equipment. WILD


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats basically a Dingo with a snowblower attachment. Seems wasteful having only one application.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Why??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Zugg manufactures the groomers to build half-pipes for all the knuckledraggers in ski areas! Pretty amazing to watch those machines work.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

adksnowo;503814 said:


> Zugg manufactures the groomers to build half-pipes for all the knuckledraggers in ski areas! Pretty amazing to watch those machines work.


definitely I have a buddy that runs them all night 2 days a week. It takes hours to groom out a half pipe. you should see the snow whales they make to form the half pipes before its groomed.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i think all their stuff is pretty dang cool


----------

